# مصنع خالد المورقي للهياكل الحديديه



## خالد المورقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مصنع خالد المورقي للهياكل الحديديه 
قلابات - توانك - سطحات - جوانب - حاويات 
يوجد لدينا صناديق جاهزة للبيع مقاس 22 و 24 الأرضية 8مم صدر و الجوانب و الباب 6 مم القاعدة المطرودي 16 برمك بستم هيفا كبير كما يوجد لدينا تفصيل حسب الطلب جميع المقاسات للصناديق و التوانك - الحاويات مع وجود ضمان لمدة سنتان من المصنع .
لسنا الوحيدين لكن شعارنا المصداقيه و الجودة .
زرنا تجد ما يسرك
الاتصال
0500340323 - 0541516573 - تليفاكس : 012422058:sm3:


----------



## tjarksa (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مصنع خالد المورقي للهياكل الحديديه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

